# Silat



## kenpo_cory (Apr 30, 2005)

To Mr. Chapel,
I noticed in your profile you trained in Pentjak Silat. What are the similarities if any to Silat and SL4 Kenpo? Also on a side note, do you operate one school or do you have more than one? Do you have any students that run their own schools and teach SL4? And what are the requirements for you to teach someone?


----------



## kenpo_cory (Apr 30, 2005)

After I posted this i found information that you do have students that teach SL4. I'm wondering is there a list of SL4 schools that I could look at?


----------



## Doc (May 20, 2005)

kenpo_cory said:
			
		

> To Mr. Chapel,
> I noticed in your profile you trained in Pentjak Silat. What are the similarities if any to Silat and SL4 Kenpo? Also on a side note, do you operate one school or do you have more than one? Do you have any students that run their own schools and teach SL4? And what are the requirements for you to teach someone?


I've been exposed to Silat through a noted Pendekar, and we share a great deal of information. He and I came up in the arts together and were work mates and college room mates. His art is called Kilat Pukulan-Silat and his name is Clifford Stewart. Most recently recognized and registered with the Indonesian governement, it shares a great deal of Kenpo concepts including the "slap-check." A google search on CLiff Stewart should yield all you might like to know about him.

My students tend to not operate schools because they are all professional people who have no interest in running a "kenpo business." That may change in the future, but most of my students put significant classroom hours in our primary locations. When I have urged them to go teach on their own, they all have said the same thing, "If I do that then I'll miss your classes, and I don't want to do that."

I do not believe in nor do I feel "distant learning" is possible. All of my students are obliged to have personal classes with me, even though they may not live in the state. I have a student in the United Kingdom named Kevin Mills. A super guy and really good student who manages to come see me four times a year to move progressively through the curriculum. From the look of his students, he's doing an outstanding job, and growing.

I have a head instructor and some members of his group coming in from Ireland for their first lessons as well this year. So the answer is, all my students physically close to me are not interested. Those in other parts of the country travel for lessons, but don't teach, and those outside the country travel and teach, but only in the U.K. (at the moment) with Ireland teaching shortly. 

I could make a lot of money because the interest in SL-4 is actually huge judging from the requests I get on a daily basis, but I simply will not compromise my teaching for the sake of monetary gain for any reason. "Want SL-4, (than you) will travel." I rountinely turn down "distance learning" requests weekly. In SL-4, its just not possible. It requires not only an instructor, but an intelligent well taught teacher who wants to teach.


----------



## kenpo_cory (May 21, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> My students tend to not operate schools because they are all professional people who have no interest in running a "kenpo business." That may change in the future, but most of my students put significant classroom hours in our primary locations. When I have urged them to go teach on their own, they all have said the same thing, "If I do that then I'll miss your classes, and I don't want to do that."


Sounds logical to me.



> I do not believe in nor do I feel "distant learning" is possible.


I absolutely agree sir. 



> I have a head instructor and some members of his group coming in from Ireland for their first lessons as well this year. So the answer is, all my students physically close to me are not interested. Those in other parts of the country travel for lessons, but don't teach, and those outside the country travel and teach, but only in the U.K. (at the moment) with Ireland teaching shortly.
> 
> I could make a lot of money because the interest in SL-4 is actually huge judging from the requests I get on a daily basis, but I simply will not compromise my teaching for the sake of monetary gain for any reason. "Want SL-4, (than you) will travel." I rountinely turn down "distance learning" requests weekly. In SL-4, its just not possible. It requires not only an instructor, but an intelligent well taught teacher who wants to teach.



Well, hopefully I will be able to come see you soon Mr. Chapel. Thanks for the info sir.


----------



## Doc (May 22, 2005)

kenpo_cory said:
			
		

> Sounds logical to me.
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree sir.
> ...


I look forward to it. Lunch is on me, and we'll probably talk a bit of kenpo too! - Ya think?


----------



## kenpo_cory (May 25, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> I look forward to it. Lunch is on me, and we'll probably talk a bit of kenpo too! - Ya think?



We'll talk as much kenpo as you'll let me. I'm sure before it's all over you'll wish I would shut up and leave lol. AND free lunch? Man, where do I sign??? I'm honored by the offer sir  :asian:


----------

